# Occupancy Classification for Horse Training



## BayPointArchitect (Nov 21, 2014)

Applicable Code: 2000 NFPA 101 Life Safety

The building permit application submitted to the State Fire Marshal notes that this 16,000 S.F. building is to be considered a "U" Miscellaneous occupancy.  The perimeter of the building has several horse stalls shown on the plans.  There are no bleachers, no restrooms, no concession stand or anything else that would normally suggest an Assembly "A3" occupancy.  At a glance, it appears to be a large storage building.  Never-the-less, the S.F.M. has deemed it necessary to use an occupant load factor of one person per 7 S.F.  - and that would suggest that the S.F.M. is looking at this as a place where spectators assemble to watch horse riding competitions.

I think the first mistake - on the part of the building permit applicant - was to use an occupancy designation (U) that occurs in the IBC building code rather than the more "legitimate" Life Safety Code.  There is no "U" Miscellaneous occupancy in the NFPA 101.  The most appropriate classification would be an "S" Storage building - in my opinion.

Can you imagine a horse dancing on the heads of 2,414 people standing shoulder to shoulder inside a large building?  No, I couldn't either.

Please tell me what other occupancy classification should be used rather than the Assembly occupancy.


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2014)

Get written from end user all uses

Or is it more than training

Shows, country and western dancing , flea market, etc


----------



## cda (Nov 22, 2014)

If training only no problem with U

How about B???

Training and skill development not within a school or academic program

Why do you say it is like a storage building


----------



## steveray (Nov 22, 2014)

No idea on 101....I would go U (ICC)unless there were some other spaces that would bump it to B or S....but then you would need restrooms....and accessibility and the energy code if you are heating it...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 22, 2014)

We do not use  LF 101 but here is how the state of Montana handles a similar building/use under the IBC

(8) The following modifications apply to riding arenas:

(a) Subsection 312.1 is amended by addition of the following paragraph: "Riding arenas limited to occupant loads of 200 or less and used for boarding, breeding, and training of horses, horse shows and competitions, clinics and rider instruction, and open riding are considered agricultural buildings subject to the provisions of Appendix Chapter C, as amended. Uses such as rodeos, barn dances, craft and other nonlivestock shows, conventions, and similar events which result in large numbers of spectators or occupants are not allowed in riding arenas classified as agricultural buildings."

Occupant load would be 300 gross. In your case about 54 people.

(b) Appendix Chapter C, Subsection C101.1 is amended by addition of: "9. Riding arenas as defined in amended Subsection 312.1."


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Nov 22, 2014)

Within my State, I do not dare mention any reference to the inferior IBC building code to the State Fire Marshal.  Punitive action is always in order.  The "U" Miscellaneous designation for example is evidence that the building permit applicant is using the IBC building code whereas the Life Safety Code does not have a "U" Miscellaneous (or agricultural classification).  Otherwise, the amendment provided within Big Sky Montana's code is both practical and reasonable.

Both the NFPA 101 and IBC would require that a 16,900 S.F. "S1" occupancy be fully equipped with a fire spinkler system.  That does not seem practical so I will encourage the building owner to write a letter of response explaining that this is a business occupancy used by less than 50 horse trainers and riders.  The letter should include as much language from the NFPA 101 Life Safety verbatim, so that it resonates with the State Fire Marshal.

Thanks everyone.

ICC Certified Plan Reviewer

NFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner


----------



## cda (Nov 22, 2014)

Will look at 101 on Monday


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 24, 2014)

A-3, people will occasionally gather for horse shows, otherwise a B or an E, depending on the age of the horse


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2014)

6.1.1.1 Occupancy Classification.   The occupancy of a building or structure, or portion of a building or structure, shall be classified in accordance with 6.1.2 through 6.1.13. Occupancy classification shall be subject to the ruling of the authority having jurisdiction where there is a question of proper classification in any individual case.

6.1.1.2 Special Structures.   Occupancies in special structures shall conform to the requirements of the specific occupancy chapter, Chapters 12 through 43, except as modified by Chapter 11.

6.1.2 Assembly.   For requirements, see Chapters 12 and 13.

6.1.2.1* Definition — Assembly Occupancy.   An occupancy (1) used for a gathering of 50 or more persons for deliberation, worship, entertainment, eating, drinking, amusement, awaiting transportation, or similar uses; or (2) used as a special amusement building, regardless of occupant load.

6.1.2.2 Other. (Reserved)

6.1.3 Educational.   For requirements, see Chapters 14 and 15.

6.1.3.1* Definition — Educational Occupancy.   An occupancy used for educational purposes through the twelfth grade by six or more persons for 4 or more hours per day or more than 12 hours per week.

6.1.3.2 Other Occupancies.   Other occupancies associated with educational institutions shall be in accordance with the appropriate parts of this Code.

6.1.3.3 Incidental Instruction.   In cases where instruction is incidental to some other occupancy, the section of this Code governing such other occupancy shall apply.

6.1.4 Day Care.   For requirements, see Chapters 16 and 17.

6.1.4.1* Definition — Day-Care Occupancy.   An occupancy in which four or more clients receive care, maintenance, and supervision, by other than their relatives or legal guardians, for less than 24 hours per day.

6.1.4.2 Other. (Reserved)

6.1.5 Health Care.   For requirements, see Chapters 18 and 19.

6.1.5.1* Definition — Health Care Occupancy.   An occupancy used to provide medical or other treatment or care simultaneously to four or more patients on an inpatient basis, where such patients are mostly incapable of self-preservation due to age, physical or mental disability, or because of security measures not under the occupants' control.

6.1.5.2 Other. (Reserved)

6.1.6 Ambulatory Health Care.   For requirements, see Chapters 20 and 21.

6.1.6.1* Definition — Ambulatory Health Care Occupancy.   An occupancy used to provide services or treatment simultaneously to four or more patients that provides, on an outpatient basis, one or more of the following:

     (1)Treatment for patients that renders the patients incapable of taking action for self-preservation under emergency conditions without the assistance of others

     (2)Anesthesia that renders the patients incapable of taking action for self-preservation under emergency conditions without the assistance of others

     (3)Emergency or urgent care for patients who, due to the nature of their injury or illness, are incapable of taking action for self-preservation under emergency conditions without the assistance of others

6.1.6.2 Other. (Reserved)

6.1.7 Detention and Correctional.   For requirements, see Chapters 22 and 23.

6.1.7.1* Definition — Detention and Correctional Occupancy.   An occupancy used to house one or more persons under varied degrees of restraint or security where such occupants are mostly incapable of self-preservation because of security measures not under the occupants' control.

6.1.7.2* Nonresidential Uses.   Within detention and correctional facilities, uses other than residential housing shall be in accordance with the appropriate chapter of the Code. (See 22.1.3.3 and 23.1.3.3.)

6.1.8 Residential.   For requirements, see Chapters 24 through 31.

6.1.8.1 Definition — Residential Occupancy.   An occupancy that provides sleeping accommodations for purposes other than health care or detention and correctional.

6.1.8.1.1* Definition — One- and Two-Family Dwelling Unit.   A building that contains not more than two dwelling units with independent cooking and bathroom facilities.

6.1.8.1.2 Definition — Lodging or Rooming House.   A building or portion thereof that does not qualify as a one- or two-family dwelling, that provides sleeping accommodations for a total of 16 or fewer people on a transient or permanent basis, without personal care services, with or without meals, but without separate cooking facilities for individual occupants.

6.1.8.1.3* Definition — Hotel.   A building or groups of buildings under the same management in which there are sleeping accommodations for more than 16 persons and primarily used by transients for lodging with or without meals.

6.1.8.1.4* Definition — Dormitory.   A building or a space in a building in which group sleeping accommodations are provided for more than 16 persons who are not members of the same family in one room, or a series of closely associated rooms, under joint occupancy and single management, with or without meals, but without individual cooking facilities.

6.1.8.1.5 Definition — Apartment Building.   A building or portion thereof containing three or more dwelling units with independent cooking and bathroom facilities.

6.1.8.2 Other. (Reserved)

6.1.9 Residential Board and Care.   For requirements, see Chapters 32 and 33.

6.1.9.1* Definition — Residential Board and Care Occupancy.   An occupancy used for lodging and boarding of four or more residents, not related by blood or marriage to the owners or operators, for the purpose of providing personal care services.

6.1.9.2 Other. (Reserved)

6.1.10 Mercantile.   For requirements, see Chapters 36 and 37.

6.1.10.1* Definition — Mercantile Occupancy.   An occupancy used for the display and sale of merchandise.

6.1.10.2 Other. (Reserved)

6.1.11 Business.   For requirements, see Chapters 38 and 39.

6.1.11.1* Definition — Business Occupancy.   An occupancy used for the transaction of business other than mercantile.

6.1.11.2 Other. (Reserved)

6.1.12 Industrial.   For requirements, see Chapter 40.

6.1.12.1* Definition — Industrial Occupancy.   An occupancy in which products are manufactured or in which processing, assembling, mixing, packaging, finishing, decorating, or repair operations are conducted.

6.1.12.2 Other. (Reserved)

6.1.13 Storage.   For requirements, see Chapter 42.

6.1.13.1* Definition — Storage Occupancy.   An occupancy used primarily for the storage or sheltering of goods, merchandise, products, or vehicles.


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2014)

if the project is following NFPA 101

than it does not look like it fits the definintion of an " assembly"

maybe "business" is closer fit as in IBC for B occupancy:::   Training and skill development not within a school or academic program


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 24, 2014)

cda,

I did't see horse area!

pc1


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 24, 2014)

What OC do you use when they break out their folding chairs, A-4?


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2014)

I think this project falls under NFPA 101


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 27, 2014)

If the facility has the ability to have horses shown for sale, training or performance (amusement) for a gathering of >50 we would treat it as a "Mixed Occupancy" and apply the most stringent regulations applicable to and in accordance with NFPA 101's [*6.1.2.1 Definition — Assembly Occupancy.*                                                           An occupancy (1) used for a gathering of 50 or more persons for deliberation, worship, entertainment, eating, drinking, amusement, awaiting transportation, or similar uses; or (2) used as a special amusement building, regardless of occupant load.]


----------



## wv_architect (Dec 11, 2014)

NFPA Code for Animal Housing Facilities

Since your SFM is looking for NFPA, I would reference NFPA 150: Standard on Animal Housing Facilities.  It covers these types of facilities (including exercise areas which I interpret as riding arenas).  It classifies types of facilities (based on the amount of public access) and also categorizes the types of animals.  It covers fire height and area, fire separations, sprinkler/fire alarm, interior finish requirements, etc.  This is why there's no reference to this use group in NFPA 101.  You might double check to be sure your state fire code doesn't exclude this standard, otherwise I believe it would apply if NFPA is adopted.  Thanks for posting this question, by the way, very helpful thread!


----------



## cda (Dec 11, 2014)

wv_architect said:
			
		

> Since your SFM is looking for NFPA, I would reference NFPA 150: Standard on Animal Housing Facilities.  It covers these types of facilities (including exercise areas which I interpret as riding arenas).  It classifies types of facilities (based on the amount of public access) and also categorizes the types of animals.  It covers fire height and area, fire separations, sprinkler/fire alarm, interior finish requirements, etc.  This is why there's no reference to this use group in NFPA 101.  You might double check to be sure your state fire code doesn't exclude this standard, otherwise I believe it would apply if NFPA is adopted.  Thanks for posting this question, by the way, very helpful thread!


wow !! Welcome

And the response is a horse of a different color!


----------



## cda (Dec 11, 2014)

how did you find us??

And if the forum can help you,,,,  post away.


----------



## steveray (Dec 11, 2014)

wv_architect said:
			
		

> Since your SFM is looking for NFPA, I would reference NFPA 150: Standard on Animal Housing Facilities.  It covers these types of facilities (including exercise areas which I interpret as riding arenas).  It classifies types of facilities (based on the amount of public access) and also categorizes the types of animals.  It covers fire height and area, fire separations, sprinkler/fire alarm, interior finish requirements, etc.  This is why there's no reference to this use group in NFPA 101.  You might double check to be sure your state fire code doesn't exclude this standard, otherwise I believe it would apply if NFPA is adopted.  Thanks for posting this question, by the way, very helpful thread!


Welcome and great first post!


----------

